# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box تحديثات :  Sigma v.2.29.20 New Huawei phones

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*Sigma Software v.2.29.20**QCOM Tab:*1. Released *IMEI repair*, *Get bootloader code*, *FRP* and *ID remove*,  *Change provider (vendor/country)* features support for:Huawei Honor 8X Max ♦ ARE-AL00Huawei Y Max ♦ ARS-LX2 
♦ ARS-L22Huawei Honor 8C ♦ BKK-LX1 
♦ BKK-L21Huawei Honor Changwan 8C ♦ BKK-AL10 
♦ BKK-TL00 
♦ BKK-AL00Huawei Enjoy 9 ♦ DUB-AL00 
♦ DUB-AL20 
♦ DUB-TL00Huawei Y7 2019 ♦ DUB-LX1Y7 Prime 2019 ♦ DUB-L21Huawei Y7 Pro 2019 ♦ DUB-LX2 
♦ DUB-L222. Released *FRP Remove* feature for:*♦ VODAFONE VFD710*الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

_Video tutorial     Best Regards
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]_

----------


## bahakumaty

مشكووووووووووووور  :Wink:

----------


## medompa

ممتاز بارك الله فيكم

----------


## الطيررررر

مشكور على جهودك

----------

